
Choosing between AWS and Azure?  Make a data-driven decsion - andrewracine
https://turbonomic.com/resources/choosing-between-aws-and-azure-webinar/
======
parvenu74
The whole question of Cloud A vs Cloud B vs on-prem is exactly why I think
containerization and the use of Docker and Docker orchestration makes these
questions somewhat irrelevant because you can deploy the same containers to
both clouds (as well as on-prem), even at the same time. At that point you can
A/B test to determine if one is objectively better than the other or simply
set up one as the DR/failover location for the other.

